# Sopranos Display Case



## anth.gulla (Nov 18, 2011)

Just got this display case made for me from a friend.. What do you all think?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

But how will you open it to smoke the cigars?!

Lol. J/k. Looks awesome, man!


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Really cool!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

You need to hang a little hammer next to it with a sign reading "In case of emergency, break glass" LOL


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

looks awesome, but need a little metal hammer and a plaque that says "Break Glass in case of Emergency"


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Beautiful peice. :tu


----------



## anth.gulla (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha good idea will seriously consider


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Real cool man. I really like those cigars too. Too bad you couldn't take the bands off of them and replace them with fakes. J/K


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

AWESOME ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


im Very Jelous!

congrats!!!!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

My wife got me this pic and I think it would look pretty good in a similar presentation........








And I have the sticks too.........


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

instead of a hammer it should be like a pistol lighter to break the glass or a baseball bat to fit with the theme.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Real nice display piece for a cigar room.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

That is awesome, congrats!


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY (Sep 6, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> You need to hang a little hammer next to it with a sign reading "In case of emergency, break glass" LOL


LMAO :biglaugh: awesome piece dude!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks good mate, don't think I could handle those sticks up on my wall though. Would love to try one. 

Your friend is a good man, very nice.


----------



## anth.gulla (Nov 18, 2011)

If it was my only sampler i wouldnt be able to handle it either. Luckily I have two more samplers in my humidor i got as a gift.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

anth.gulla said:


> Just got this display case made for me from a friend.. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 35980


Nice!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Love it!!!!! don't know how long it would last. But it is an awesome idea!!!


----------



## vish11418 (May 15, 2012)

how much did that set you back?


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Pretty cool. Very nice piece.


----------

